# New stick I've been working on



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

The new stick I've been working on is coming along nicely. The handle is a really cool maple root I found a couple of weeks ago. I peeled it then nuked it in the microwave for about ten-fifteen minutes at 1.5-2 minute intervals, letting it cool between. The only bad thing about it was that it had some very punky wood down the main root and through the center, but I stabilized it with Minwax Wood Hardener. Never tried it before but it worked pretty well. Did some shaping but I could still feel some dampness so I gave it another few zaps in the microwave.

I wanted to do a full curl on the nose but it snapped off when I was trimming in in the jigsaw. Accompanied by some very blue language.

The spacer is from a buffalo horn dog chew toy.

Shank is a bit of cherry I found standing dead. The sap wood was fairly punky and has some spalting but I worked down past most of it with the spoke shave. Had a bit of an S curve too, but the spoke shave took care of most of it.


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Good eye! I never would have seen that crook in that mess of roots.


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Lookin' good. That cherry should make a beautiful shank once its oiled


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

That's a great natural crook. Nice work. I wouldn't lose any sleep over the tip snapping off. Better now than after the work was done.

Rodney


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Here it is with three coats of Danish oil, natural on the handle and cherry tinted on the shank.

Took it for a walk yesterday and it feels really good. Very nice balance.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Great job dww2. Finish out nicely.


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Great looking stick. Really pretty grain in it too.

Rodney


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

:goodjob: :thumbsu: :thumbsu: Great looking piece dww2! Like the contrast between the maple & cherry. Well done! Mark


----------



## dww2 (Feb 4, 2017)

Thanks, guys. Despite the frustrations of dealing with the punky wood in the handle, I'm very pleased with the way it turned out.


----------

